# Die Protagonisten-Schuldfrage



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

Antwort auf ein Kommentar im "Über welche Bilder lachst du" Thread:



Pickpocket schrieb:


> Selbs schuld


(bezug auf die HALT STOP Bilder)

Ich glaube kaum, dass "Psycho-Andreas" sich vorher ausmalen konnte, welche unfreiwillige Bekanntheit er nach der Frauentausch Sendung erfahren würde.
Das Problem ist doch, dass sein Ausraster total bescheuert rüber kam und jeder nur noch lacht, wenn er "Fisch-Auge" sieht oder irgendwo "Halt Stop" geschrieben steht.

Natürlich finde ich es witzig. Trotzdem überkam mich der Gedanke, ob man nicht hinterfragen sollte, ob dieser Andreas nun Schuld ist daran, wie er ist oder ob er einfach nichts dafür kann.
Denn genau genommen ist er wohl nur er selbst gewesen. Oder hat RTL2 ihn bezahlt dafür, so merkwürdig auszurasten?
Er tut mir ja ein wenig Leid, denn wenn er ins Internet schaut, wird er an jeder Ecke eins dieser Bilder finden, die ihn zum Affen der Nation machen.

Wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass sein Ausraster gestellt ist.

Das heißt nicht, dass natürlich durch die Auswahl der Haushalte die ganze Sendung in gewisser Form "konstruiert" ist - mir geht es hier aber mehr um den Protagonisten in dem ganzen Schlamassel.

Was denkt ihr? Ist ein Psycho-Andreas oder ein anderer Charakter, der im Internet lang und breit durch den Kakao gezogen wird, selbst schuld daran?
Oder ist er Opfer der Mediengesellschaft geworden, die Geld damit verdient, Leute wie ihn zu verballhornen?

Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren und ich hoffe auf eine interessante Diskussion. Haut in die Tasten 



edit: Nachtrag, Videos

Kurze Version des Ausrasters:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imJZ_nn0470

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Komplette Folge beginnt hier mit Teil 1, wer Zeit dafür hat:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qnH0OvfmYGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Mai 2011)

Ich denke es ist ein Mix aus beidem, natürlich steht die Medienanstalt da in einer gewissen Verantwortung bzw. sollte es so sein. Aber was interessiert die schon was mit ihren Protagonisten passiert?

Dennoch trifft ihn auch eine Schuld, er konnte sich nicht zusammenreissen obwohl ihm ja klar gewesen sein muss, das RTL2 das tief und breit ausschlachtet. Sagt sich immer so einfach, erinnern wir uns an diesen Zuhälter in St.Pauli der vor laufender Kamera einfach mal irgendeinem Würstchen eins auf die Nase gab, weil es halt seine Art war - hat man sich über den lustig gemacht? Nein, sondern über den anderen Typen weil er eher unschön aussah und sich zum Klopps machte. Dieser Andreas wurde vor laufender Kamera hintereinander kritisiert und durchaus auch unberechtigt - also ich wäre mir nicht sicher ob mir das so gefallen würde.

Ehrlich gesagt tun mir die Leute leid - jeder von uns wird Momente im Leben haben die sicherlich peinlich wären. Schon alleine wenn ich mir einige Fotos ansehe, also da könnte man durchaus irgendeine Serie ins Internet stellen und mich blossstellen weil ich gerade einen doofen Gesichtsausdruck oder dergleichen habe. 

EDIT: Siehste, peinlich... nat. RTL2 wie es auch im Text steht.


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt tun mir die Leute leid - jeder von uns wird Momente im Leben haben die sicherlich peinlich wären. Schon alleine wenn ich mir einige Fotos ansehe, also da könnte man durchaus irgendeine Serie ins Internet stellen und mich blossstellen weil ich gerade einen doofen Gesichtsausdruck oder dergleichen habe.



Der Sender war RTL2. ^^

Und genau das ist es was ich meine... genau genommen könnte jeder von uns in so eine Situation geraten - theoretisch zumindest. 
Denn jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag. Natürlich sieht nicht jeder aus wie "Andreas", aber das ist ja unsachlich, so zu argumentieren. Oder sollte ich besser sagen, unmoralisch?


----------



## LeWhopper (13. Mai 2011)

Worum gehts eigentlich? Wenn du uns noch ein Video oder einen Link einfügen könntest dann wäre ich sehr dankbar. Dann könnte ich mir nämlich meine eigene Meinung bilden 

Das Problem an den Fernsehsendern ist, dass die eigentlich immer die Leute bezahlen. Wie z.B. bei Frauentausch mit der Familie Holländer. Dort war die erste Familie echt. Aber die Tauschfamilie waren alles nur Schauspieler.

Alle Familienmitglieder der Fam. Holländer spielen WoW. Und das wurde vom Fernsehsender so geschnitten das Sie wie asoziale dastanden. z.B. musste die Fam. einen ganzen Tag die Wohnung verlassen damit die soganannte "Tauschmutter" sich in der Wohnung umsehen konnte. Dabei wurden Sachen in der Wohnung beschädigt, Schimmel an die Wand "gemalt", Mülleimer zum überquillen gebracht, etc.

Die Fam. Holländer hat dagegen auch geklagt aber (wie immer) nichts erreicht.

Guckt euch auf jedenfall die Videos über Youtube an damit ihr euch die Beschreibung durchlesen könnt. Dort stehen nämlich auch die Schreiben die der Vater der Fam. verfasst hat drin.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJxkQgod4CE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich geb es natürlich zu...ich hab mich köstlich über den Andreas amüsiert! Natürlich. Ist er selbst schuld? Ich bin in der Hinsicht auch zwei geteilt. Einerseits ist er selbstschuld, weil er so völlig ausgetickt ist und man hier doch denkt "Haaalt Stopp!!"    Der muss doch wissen, das er solche Ausraster hat, warum meldet der sich für so ein Format an!? 
Aber vielleicht, ist er einfach ,hmm, wie soll ich schreiben ?...ein wenig "schlichteren Gemütes" und hat gedacht, das er völlig normal rüberkommt?! Hier müsste eigentlich RTL2 in die Verantwortung genommen werden. Aber da es letztendlich um Profit geht, werden die auch weiterhin solche "Lachnummern" suchen, da sich so etwas wohl niemand anschauen würde, wenn da 0815 Familien gezeigt werden würden. 

Tja und hier liegt es dann beim Zuschauer... 

Andy

(habs hier mal eingefügt )


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Wer sich bei Frauentausch anmeldet, weiß doch wie das Format aussieht und worauf RTL2 abzielt, logisch ist er selber Schuld, wer beim Unterschichtenfernsehen mitmacht hat halt Pecht gehabt.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2011)

selbst schuld wenn man die verträge da unterschreibt. da steht genau drinne das rtl 2 das bildmaterial aufbereiten kann wie es will und sich die leute da nicht schädlich für die quote verhalten dürfen. wer sowas unterschreibt ist zu blöd um zu merken das er damit quasi alles machen muss was der sender sagt.  das trifft genauso auf hotel mama und sonstiges scripted reality zu


----------



## Dweencore (13. Mai 2011)

Die werden des aber auch schon so zusammen schneiden, dass er so Assi rüber kommt.
wenn er aber so Ausrastet ist er aber auch mit dran schuld.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich denke auch, dass er zumindest eine Teilschuld hat. Natürlich werden bei Frauentausch Familien zusammengeführt, die meistens von Grund auf verschieden sind - bislang hab ich nur ganz selten harmonische Folgen gesehen. Das ist ja gerade das Unterhaltsame daran. Und Frauentausch gibt es nun schon lange genug, dass man sich bewusst sein sollte, dass man mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit in einen Haushalt kommt oder eine Tauschmutter zu sich nach Hause bekommt, die grundverschieden sind. Ich erinnere mich da beispielsweise an das lesbische Pärchen, von denen eine aus einer früheren Beziehung ein Kind hatte, die dann mit einer sehr christlichen, bayrischen, auf Traditionen fixierte Familie kam, wo die Mutter vorher noch meinte "Das Schlimmste, was mir passieren könnte, wäre eine Lesbierin."

Das Aussehen hat ja nicht mal so viel damit zu tun, wie er nun dargestellt wird. Es gab schon öfter Leute bei Frauentausch, bei denen ich mir auch dachte, dass man mehr draus machen könnte, wenn man mal die Frisur oder die Kleidung ändern würde - erst vor ein paar Wochen gab es so ein Mädel, die unglaublich unvorteilhaft angezogen war und dadurch dick wirkte, obwohl sie gar nicht dick war, sondern eigentlich recht hübsch.

Bei Andreas waren es eben diese Extreme zwischen "Ich bin nett zu der Tauschmutter" und "HALT STOP!" - er hat sich ja nicht langsam hochgesteigert, sondern von jetzt auf gleich angefangen rumzubrüllen - recht grundlos, denn die Tauschmutter hat in netter Weise gesagt, dass sie es hier nicht so sauber findet und man da was machen müsste. Mit den Reinigern das Gleiche, wobei die Tauschmutter es da ja schon fast provoziert hat mit ihrem "so machst du dich zum Obst der Woche" - aber das zog sich ja so durch die ganze Sendung. Mal war er wirklich entgegenkommend und nett, aber sobald ihm auch nur ein Wort nicht gepasst hat, was die Tauschmutter von sich gegeben hat, ist er ausgerastet.

Ich bezweifle ebenfalls, dass er mit einer solchen Popularität gerechnet hat - dennoch war er sich bewusst, dass er gefilmt wird und im Fernsehen ausgestrahlt. Noch dazu war die Tauschmutter ja anfangs eine völlig Fremde - ich brülle Fremde, die mich ein wenig kritisieren, nicht in vollster Lautstärke an. Er war ja nicht erst seit dem Eintreffen der Tauschmutter so impulsiv - wenn ich weiß, dass ich dazu neige, meine Fassung zu verlieren, bewerbe ich mich nicht bei einer solchen Sendung. Und wenn ich es doch tue, sollte ich mir bewusst sein, dass das an die Öffentlichkeit kommt.


Edit: Hier mal ein Video, damit ihr euch ein eigenes Bild machen könnt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pwsiRAD538

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2011)

Der Typ wurde dafür bezahlt, also kann man sich auch über ihn lustig machen. Wer im TV mitspielt muss auch damit rechnen, dass die Leute Witze reissen. Es wär was Anderes, wenn er unfreiwillig ins Fernsehen gekommen wär, aber so ist er selbst schuld.


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch, dass er zumindest eine Teilschuld hat. Natürlich werden bei Frauentausch Familien zusammengeführt, die meistens von Grund auf verschieden sind - bislang hab ich nur ganz selten harmonische Folgen gesehen. Das ist ja gerade das Unterhaltsame daran.



Womit wir auch schon sehr schnell zum Thema "Moral" vorgestoßen wären, bzw. es angeschnitten haben.
Ist es moralisch verwerflich genau diesem Leitsatz zu folgen?
Natürlich wäre die Sendung völlig uninteressant, wenn es nicht die "berühmten" Streitigkeiten und Ausraster gäbe.




LeWhopper schrieb:


> Das Problem an den Fernsehsendern ist, dass die eigentlich immer die Leute bezahlen.



Stimmt, ist nur die Frage in welchem Verhältnis das Honorar zum Ergebnis steht. Warscheinlich in keinem guten. 

 Habe im Eingangspost die Videos nachgetragen, wer möchte kann sich da nochmal alles anschauen.




Davatar schrieb:


> Der Typ wurde dafür bezahlt, also kann man sich auch über ihn lustig machen. Wer im TV mitspielt muss auch damit rechnen, dass die Leute Witze reissen. Es wär was Anderes, wenn er unfreiwillig ins Fernsehen gekommen wär, aber so ist er selbst schuld.



Thema Geld, siehe oben. ^^ Stimmt natürlich prinzipiell.

Wobei hier "Witze reißen" natürlich leicht untertrieben ist. Ich nehme an, dieser Andreas kann nicht mal mehr das Haus verlassen ohne von irgendwem angesprochen, ausgelacht oder sonst wie "erkannt" zu werden.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Leute es vorher nicht wussten. Wieso also haben sie sich angemeldet? Ist das Geld wirklich so ein wichtiger Faktor? Ich glaube nicht, dass dort horrende Summen als Honorar ausgezahlt werden.


----------



## Jordin (13. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Hier mal ein Video, damit ihr euch ein eigenes Bild machen könnt.



Danke. Ich kannte es tatsächlich nicht. 

 Puh... Hab's mir angeschaut und ... ehrlich gesagt fehlen mir die Worte.
Ich krieg nur noch einzelne Buchstaben zusammen: O!M!F!G! 
Schuld? Alle – bis hin in die fünfte Generation. Mindestens.


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Danke. Ich kannte es tatsächlich nicht.
> 
> Puh... Hab's mir angeschaut und ... ehrlich gesagt fehlen mir die Worte.
> Ich krieg nur noch einzelne Buchstaben zusammen: O!M!F!G!
> Schuld? Alle – bis hin in die fünfte Generation. Mindestens.



OMFG dachte ich auch, wo ich es das erste mal gesehen habe. Trotzdem:
Schuld bis in die fünfte Generation? Das lässt sich natürlich einfach sagen. Wobei seine Verwandten wohl kaum damit in einer Verbindung stehen, das ist schon recht unsachlich so zu argumentieren.
Aber ich bin sicher, du meintest es eher ironisch. 

Auf einschlägigen Seiten kommen allerdings auch Kommentare, die vermutlich weniger ironisch gemeint sind als deiner hier. Da wird dann geschrieben man sollte die ganze Verwandtschaft in die Gaskammer schicken und so ein Zeug.
Und da dieses Thema der breiten öffentlichkeit zugänglich ist, haben wir genau dort das Problem...


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist nur die Frage in welchem Verhältnis das Honorar zum Ergebnis steht. Warscheinlich in keinem guten.





> Für sieben bis zehn Drehtage zahlt das Produktionsunternehmen den Familien jeweils 1500 Euro Aufwandsentschädigung.


Quelle: Wikipedia


Ich finde 1500 Öcken für ne Woche oder 10 Tage Filmerei durchaus angebracht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass hier Text gelernt werden muss etc.


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Quelle: Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Ich finde 1500 Öcken für ne Woche oder 10 Tage Filmerei durchaus angebracht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass hier Text gelernt werden muss etc.



Stimmt, wobei ich allerdings nicht mal für 10.000 Euro risikieren würde, dass mir sowas passiert wie dem Andreas jetzt im Internet.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist wiederum die Frage - ich selbst würde mich auch nie für sowas lächerlich machen, da müsste man mir schon extremst viel bieten.


----------



## Dracun (13. Mai 2011)

Einfach benehmen  Dann passiert dir das auch nicht


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn man sich benehmen kann, wer hat denn bitteschön das verlangen ins TV zu kommen, wenn er  nichts vorzuweisen hat?! 
Also, ich denke mal, das man solche Leute eigentlich vor sich selbst schützen müsste! Normal wäre doch zu sagen: Hey, ich hab da was tolles oder kann was tolles, zeigt das doch bitte im TV!
 Aber sowas ??
Aber wie schon geschrieben, gebe es keine Zuschauer für dieses Format, würde der Sender das ganze Ratzfatz absetzen.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Ich geb ja selbst auch zu, dass ich Frauentausch regelmäßig anschaue - meistens zusammen mit meiner besten Freundin. Fremdschämen und Ablästern, viel Lachen etc. - das sind immer lustige Abende.


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Leute es vorher nicht wussten. Wieso also haben sie sich angemeldet? Ist das Geld wirklich so ein wichtiger Faktor? Ich glaube nicht, dass dort horrende Summen als Honorar ausgezahlt werden.


Geld + 30 Minuten Ruhm im TV, das genügt diesen Leuten. Anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären. Ist wohl das Selbe, wie wenn einer nackt über ein Baseball-Spiel flitzt oder sowas.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2011)

Hmm, irgendwie bin ich der Meinung - ihn trifft nur eine Schuld - und zwar,
daß er sich verlocken lassen hat, bei solche Sendungen mitzumachen.

Das mit dem Ausraster ist grenzwertig.
Ich glaub schon, daß es zwar echt ist - daß ihn da aber nicht direkt die Schuld trifft,
daß es so in der Öffentlichkeit breitgetratscht wird.
Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, daß diese Sendungen alle live ausgestrahlt werden.

Das hätte der Sender auch gut und gerne nach dem Dreh und vor der Auststrahlung rausschneiden können.
Doch wozu sollte der Sender das auch tun?
Es wird eben das gezeigt, was der Zuschauer derartiger niveauloser Sendungen sehen will.

Und keine Ahnung, ob der Andreas so weit denken kann, daß so etwas natürlich breitgetreten wird.
.....

Ich für meinen Teil gucke solche Sendungen nicht (außer eben das Vid).
Ich mag es nicht, wie gewisse Menschen auf diese Art bewußt ausgebotet, diskrimminiert etc. werden.
So etwas muss ich nicht auch noch fördern.

greetz


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2011)

Selbst schuld. Jeder weiss, das RTL ABSICHTLICH die Leute an die Grenzen bringt. Wie war das bei der WoW Familie? Sie mussten all ihr Zeugs stehen lassen, ihre Tastaturen wurden durch solche verstaubten, dreckigen vom Dachboden ersetzt etc.

Sie bringen absichtlich immer zwei Parteien zusammen, die sich nicht riechen können.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Mai 2011)

LOL, ne im ernst RTL sagt den vor was die machen Sollen, wenn die sagen "Du musst einen auf Spycho machen, sonst verklage wir dich bis du nix mehr in der Wohnung hast." machen die das auch weil sie Dumm sind und einen Vertrag unterschrieben haben für bisschen Geld. Kein Mitleid mit den Idioten.


----------



## Kyrador (13. Mai 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL, ne im ernst RTL sagt den vor was die machen Sollen, wenn die sagen "Du musst einen auf Spycho machen, sonst verklage wir dich bis du nix mehr in der Wohnung hast." machen die das auch weil sie Dumm sind und einen Vertrag unterschrieben haben für bisschen Geld. Kein Mitleid mit den Idioten.



Kapitalist? Schön, wenn du der Meinung bist, dass Leute, die weniger klug sind als du, es verdient haben, "verarscht" zu werden.
Schuld sind wir alle. RTL, weil sie es senden, er selbst, weil er sich so benommen hat und wir, weil wir als Gesellschaft dahin entwickelt haben, dass sowas a) sehen wollen und b) einen Heidenspaß daran haben, solche Leute dann wochenlang fertigzumachen.
Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass der Worst-Case eintritt und er Selbstmord begeht.


----------



## Jordin (13. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass der Worst-Case eintritt und er Selbstmord begeht.



Selbstmord ist für dich der worst-case? Oha. Aber okay, das ist ein anderes Thema.


 Stichwort: Eigenverantwortung

 Wer das nicht aufbringen kann, soll sich entmündigen lassen. Dann ist er nicht-geschäftsfähig und kann gar nicht erst solche Verträge von RTL u.s.w. unterzeichnen und sich vorführen lassen. 

Wer sich nicht schützen kann, muss geschützt werden.


----------



## Lakor (13. Mai 2011)

Ich denke sie tragen nur eine Teilschuld. Keiner von uns weiß, wie es bei den Drehs wirklich zugeht.

Kann da nur ein Beispiel aus eigener Erfahrung nennen, bezüglich "Die Super Nanny". Mein Bruder hat als Chefkoch bei einem Hotel hier in der Nähe gearbeitet, in welchem die Super Nanny genächtigt hat. Dabei ist rausgekommen, dass dieser dreh, welcher sich im Fernsehen über eine Woche zieht in Wirklichkeit in 3 Tagen gestellt wird.

Der Punkt ist, wir werden nie erfahren inwiefern Schnitt oder Anweisungen der Regie das Geschehen verfälschen. Auch wenn Andreas ein impulsiver Charakter sein mag, ist nicht gesagt dass er nicht dazu bewegt wurde sich so zu verhalten, um die Einschaltquoten hochzutreiben.

Die Sender verdienen ihr Geld mit solchen Sendungen, und die werden auch nur geguckt, wenn sie skandalös sind. Ergo muss ein "Psychopath" her.

Mich persönlich würde es nicht wundern wenn den Protagonisten die Worte nur in den Mund gelegt werden. Die nicht vorhandene Schauspielausbildung und der eigene Charakter machen die Szene dann zu einem "HAAAALT STOP" Erlebnis. 

Selber schuld ist man in dem Sinne nur wenn man einen solchen Vertrag unterschreibt und das guten Gewissens mit sich machen lässt.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Stichwort: Eigenverantwortung
> 
> Wer das nicht aufbringen kann, soll sich entmündigen lassen. Dann ist er nicht-geschäftsfähig und kann gar nicht erst solche Verträge von RTL u.s.w. unterzeichnen und sich vorführen lassen.
> 
> Wer sich nicht schützen kann, muss geschützt werden.


Bist du ganz alleine darauf gekommen? *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Doomsta (13. Mai 2011)

Die Konflikte die in solchen Sendungen gezeigt werden, finden nicht real statt. Dass sind gescriptete Aufnahmen mit Hobby Darstellern oder Familien die für ne sekunde ruhm oder auch finanzielle gegenleistung dafür bekommen.
Die konflikte entstehen auf irgendwelchen Reißbrettern von koksenden Produzenten die sich mit dem geld dieses Hartz 4 TVs die nächste Line finanzieren.

Ich versteh nicht wie man sich sowas angucken kann, empfinde für leute die solche Sendungen gucken nur Mitleid.
P.s.: oder mitlerweile vllt. sogar Hass.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Du beurteilst andere Menschen also dadurch, was sie im Fernsehen schauen? Cool. Wie gesagt, ich guck das auch, bin mir sicher, dass es teilweise gestellt ist, aber trotzdem werden die Leute nicht gezwungen, da mitzumachen - also kann ich da auch drüber lachen, was, bei aller Liebe, absolut nichts über meinen Charakter oder meinen Lebensttil aussagt. Ich liege dem Staat nicht auf der Tasche, gehe arbeiten, werde bald studieren, habe ein rundum vernünftiges, soziales Umfeld und bin, denke ich, recht umgänglich - ansonsten hätte sich der ein oder andere Patient sicherlich schon beschwert.

Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen kreischenden Mädchen, die unbedingt "Topmodel" werden wollen oder einer Sendung, die mich unterhält, wähle ich lieber letzteres. Wenn ich denn überhaupt den Fernseher anschalte.


----------



## Doomsta (13. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Du beurteilst andere Menschen also dadurch, was sie im Fernsehen schauen? Cool. Wie gesagt, ich guck das auch, bin mir sicher, dass es teilweise gestellt ist, aber trotzdem werden die Leute nicht gezwungen, da mitzumachen - also kann ich da auch drüber lachen, was, bei aller Liebe, absolut nichts über meinen Charakter oder meinen Lebensttil aussagt. Ich liege dem Staat nicht auf der Tasche, gehe arbeiten, werde bald studieren, habe ein rundum vernünftiges, soziales Umfeld und bin, denke ich, recht umgänglich - ansonsten hätte sich der ein oder andere Patient sicherlich schon beschwert.
> 
> Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen kreischenden Mädchen, die unbedingt "Topmodel" werden wollen oder einer Sendung, die mich unterhält, wähle ich lieber letzteres. Wenn ich denn überhaupt den Fernseher anschalte.



Jeder der einschaltet trägt dazu bei dass die mediale Volksverdummung immer weiter ausgebaut wird. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen was einem am fremdschämen spaß machen soll. Solche sendung haben für mich absolut keinen unterhaltungswert, keinerlei kulturellen wert und stellen das armutszeugnis der heutigen pervers verkorksten gesellschaft dar. Sorry aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Die Konflikte die in solchen Sendungen gezeigt werden, finden nicht real statt.


Nein natürlich gibt es sowas im realen Leben nicht - oh nein.
Sag mal, läufst Du blind durch's Leben - oder blendest Du gewisse Dinge ganz bewußt aus?!

All die Gewalt draußen ist nur gescriptet.^
Zudem würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal ganz vorsichtig sein, 
indem Du im Gossenslang anderen Menschen derbe was unterstellst!

Das könnte u.U. sogar sehr teuer für Dich werden.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Da meine Intelligenz für eine Rettungsassistentenausbildung ausgereicht hat, welche tatsächlich fordernd war, wage ich jetzt einfach mal, die Aussage in den Raum zu werfen, dass die Pauschalisierung "ziemlich dumm" nicht für mich zutrifft. Dass ich ignorant bin, wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln. Ich weiß sehr wohl über die mediale Volksverdummung Bescheid - die gab es allerdings auch vor Sendungen wie "Frauentausch" - man nehme Printmedien wie die Bildzeitung oder die berühmten Groschenromane wie "Julia und der Arzt" (wobei ich da überfragt bin, ob es so etwas tatsächlich gibt), die gab es früher auch schon. 

Wie gesagt - den Charakter oder Lebensstil einer Person dadurch beurteilen zu wollen, was sich betreffende Person im Fernsehen anschaut, finde ich höchst lächerlich. Zumal mich deine Aussage, ich muss wohl ziemlich dumm sein, allein schon deswegen zum Schmunzeln bringt, wenn ich mir deine Zeichensetzung sowie deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung ansehe  Das sollte jetzt keineswegs beleidigend sein - den Part hast du ja in deinem letzten Post bereits übernommen.


----------



## Doomsta (13. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nein natürlich gibt es sowas im realen Leben nicht - oh nein.
> Sag mal, läufst Du blind durch's Leben - oder blendest Du gewisse Dinge ganz bewußt aus?!
> 
> All die Gewalt draußen ist nur gescriptet.^
> ...



Du hast meinen Standpunkt nicht verstanden. Natürlich finden Konflikte auch im realen Leben statt, aber diese realen Konflikte werden in solchen Sendungen nicht gezeigt.
Und sorry, ich halte es nicht für notwendig in einem online Forum auf groß und Kleinschreibung oder richtige Zeichensetzung zuachten, wenn du mich wegen diesem "Gossenslang" rechtlich verfolgen willst, tuh dir keinen Zwang an.


----------



## LeWhopper (13. Mai 2011)

Er ist selbst Schuld das er da mitmacht. Alleine das er seine kleine Tochter in die Küche schickt damit Sie sich Abendbrot machen soll finde ich schon bescheuert. Man sollte sich schon die Zeit nehmen und zusammen mit seinen Kindern zu essen.

Und dann nur am Brüllen und null Kritikfähig. Klar das der keinen Job hat wenn er nicht mal mit Kritik umgehen, oder Vorschläge akzteptieren kann.

Da find ich nur super das er schon so durch den Kakao gezogen wird. Z.B. Sparta Remixes, Memes, etc.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Mai 2011)

Hinter dem ganzen steckt mehr Wahrheit, als man vermutet.
Meistenst scheinen die teilnehmenden Personen wirklich nicht intelligent zu sein...die werden denke ich mal auch konkret gesucht.
Denen wird dann, wie bei unserem Andreas, eine vollkommen andersdenkende Person gegenübergestellt, die so einen Andreas dann überfordern.
Wenn das von alleine läuft, wird auch nicht viel gespcripted. 
Wenns dann mal zu friedlich wird, werden eben bewusst provozierende Sätze vorgesagt, die zu einem Konflikt führen.


Das ganze ist eben Unterhaltung der heutigen Zeit. Solche Situationen gibt es auch schonmal ganz ohne Fernsehen.
Ich bin auch ein Fan von Andreas und würde sofort ein Foto mit ihm machen wollen, würde ich ihn auf der Straße sehen.
Das ganze kann sogar förderlich sein. Der ein oder andere Arbeitgeber wird an so jemandem (es gibt ziemlich kuriose Geschäftsideen) dann Interesse finden.
Ich sehen in dem ganzen einfach nicht mehr als Unterhaltung. Wer sich bei sowas anmeldet und mitmacht und erst mittendrin merkt, dass das Ganze nichts ist, dann ist derjenige eben selbst Schuld.



Ich gucke solche Sendungen sehr gerne, weil es einfach Unterhaltung ist. Ernste Dinge gibt es im Leben genug.
Vor 50 Jahren fanden manche schon das Fernsehprogramm schlecht und volksverdummend, heutzutage werden das wohl prozentual gesehen auch nicht mehr sein.
Wer sich durch Fernsehen verdummen lässt, der hätte sich auch von allem anderen verdummen lassen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Natürlich ist der Typ kein Anwärter auf den Nobelpreis, aber hat er das etwa deswegen verdient? Echt grenzwertig, was hier manche vom Stapel lassen. Genauso grenzwertig, dass man sich für 500 Euro so zum Affen machen kann.


----------



## Winipek (13. Mai 2011)

Die Sendung gibts ja nun schon lang genug. Somit hatte auch jeder die Gelegenheit sich zu informieren, was nach der Ausstrahlung einer solchen Sendung passieren kann. Da finde ich es ziemlich blauäugig zu sagen, ich wusste ja gar nicht das so was passieren kann...
Wenn einer sich für 500 - 1500 Euro zum Vollhorst machen möchte - bitte schön! Aber Mitleid bekommt der dann nicht von mir. Warum auch? Wie man sich bettet so liegt man!

Aber auch schön zu sehen - das so manch einer im Buffed Forum durch die Beurteilung des Fernsehgeschmackes, auf die Intelligenz schliessen kann


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Typ kein Anwärter auf den Nobelpreis, aber hat er das etwa deswegen verdient?



Natürlich nicht, leider merken das die meisten irgendwie nicht mal ansatzweise... das hatte ich aber einkalkuliert als ich die Umfrage erstellt habe. ^^


----------



## Lakor (13. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, leider merken das die meisten irgendwie nicht mal ansatzweise... das hatte ich aber einkalkuliert als ich die Umfrage erstellt habe. ^^



Naja gut aber ich glaub da kann man nichts gegen machen.

Es ist einfach zu oft so dass die Wissenden den Unwissenden (oder vielleicht auch Naiven) das Leben schwer machen. Sei es nun beim Autokauf von Händler zur unwissenden Fahranfängerin, vom fahrenden Verkäufer der bei einer Rentnerin an der Tür etwas nutzloses verkauft oder seien es die Medien welche mit einzelnen Individuen ihren Schabernack treiben.

Das ist alles irgendwie auf der Grenze zum guten Geschmack und zur Moral (und ja, ich weiß dass solche "zwischen Tür und Angel Geschäfte" meist ungültig sind, nur um Besswerwissern vorzubeugen).

Im Endeffekt wird man im Leben nunmal verarscht, das passiert schneller als man gucken kann. Inwiefern man dafür dumm sein muss, ist dahingestellt, aber sich zu 100% sicher sein kann man nie.

Man könnte allerhöchstens die Median boykottieren um diesem Fall des "Betrugs" vorzubeugen, aber so wie es Leute gibt, welche darauf reinfallen, wird es immer welche geben, welche sich so etwas angucken.


----------



## zoizz (13. Mai 2011)

Vorausgesetzt es war kein Schauspieler und kein "Script":

Wer so mit einer ihm fremden Frau umgeht, prügelt auch in seiner Familie. Und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt körperliche Schläge. Mir kam das Kind schon recht verstört und etwas überdreht vor (kann vllt auch an den vielen Leuten und Kameras gelegen haben). Und er schien wirklich kurz davor gewesen zu sein, ihr eine zu verpassen.

So jemand gehört bestraft. ...................................................(Meine Meinung)


----------



## skyline930 (13. Mai 2011)

Ihn hat keiner gezwungen. Wenn man bei Assi-TV mitmacht selber schuld, ernsthaft mal.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ihn hat keiner gezwungen. Wenn man bei Assi-TV mitmacht selber schuld, ernsthaft mal.



Wenn du vergiftetes Essen kaufst und genießt, bist du natürlich auch selbst Schuld. Woher kann er denn wissen, dass sein Ausraster von jedem gelangweilten User verrissen und weitergegeben wird?


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2011)

ach komm ceiwyn, der vergleich hinkt doch gewaltig. beim unterschreiben des vertrages hat er freiwillig seine menschenrechte für ein bisschen kohle abgetreten, er hätte das einfach nicht unterschreiben dürfen und sich somit hohn und spott ausetzen


----------



## Lakor (14. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach komm ceiwyn, der vergleich hinkt doch gewaltig. beim unterschreiben des vertrages hat er freiwillig seine menschenrechte für ein bisschen kohle abgetreten, er hätte das einfach nicht unterschreiben dürfen und sich somit hohn und spott ausetzen



Da könnte man aber wieder anknüpfen und sagen: Wer zu "naiv" ist diesen Vertrag zu durchschauen und nicht auf seine Konsequenzen hingewiesen wird, der wird betrogen.

So wie jemand der nicht riecht, dass Essen vergiftet ist. 

In sofern ist der Vergleich schon zutreffend, da immer eine Person mit der Unwissenheit/Naivität/Dummheit/Nennt-es-wie-ihr-wollt spielt.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

der andreas gehört in die geschlossene anstalt bei seinen ausrastern


----------



## Winipek (14. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn du vergiftetes Essen kaufst und genießt, bist du natürlich auch selbst Schuld. Woher kann er denn wissen, dass sein Ausraster von jedem gelangweilten User verrissen und weitergegeben wird?



Höhö^^ Dann hat er aber die vergangenen Jahre nicht am TV - Geschehen teilgenommen. Das konnte man schon wissen. Während vergiftetet Essen doch eher selten ist 

Ich denke mal, er dachte sein Auftreten würde ihm zu einer anderen Art von Ruhm verhelfen. Vermutlich findet er seinen Ausraster ganz normal und wundert sich über die ganze Empörung


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Da könnte man aber wieder anknüpfen und sagen: Wer zu "naiv" ist diesen Vertrag zu durchschauen und nicht auf seine Konsequenzen hingewiesen wird, der wird betrogen.
> 
> So wie jemand der nicht riecht, dass Essen vergiftet ist.
> 
> In sofern ist der Vergleich schon zutreffend, da immer eine Person mit der Unwissenheit/Naivität/Dummheit/Nennt-es-wie-ihr-wollt spielt.



Ich mein, bei der Vertragsunterzeichnung war niemand von uns dabei, aber dass da vorsätzlich getäuscht wurde liegt durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen.
Für RTL2 bedeutet es schließlich Profit, wenn genug Deppen ihre Verträge unterschreiben... da traue ich ihnen problemlos zu, dass wissentlich Dinge verschwiegen oder relativiert werden, die im Vertrag ganz anders drin stehen. (die sich ja meist kaum jemand richtig durchliest)


----------



## Manaori (14. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich mein, bei der Vertragsunterzeichnung war niemand von uns dabei, aber dass da vorsätzlich getäuscht wurde liegt durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen.
> Für RTL2 bedeutet es schließlich Profit, wenn genug Deppen ihre Verträge unterschreiben... da traue ich ihnen problemlos zu, dass wissentlich Dinge verschwiegen oder relativiert werden, die im Vertrag ganz anders drin stehen. (die sich ja meist kaum jemand richtig durchliest)



Allerdings mus sman hier wieder sagen: Wer sich einen Vertrag nicht ordentlich durchliest, bei dem es um so eine Sendung, die ganz Deutschland, österreich,und meines Wissens nach auch die Schweiz sehen kann (und mal geschätzt ein Drittel dieser Leute auch tut), der ist in meinen Augen wirklich selber Schuld. Bei solchen Sachen würde ich bei nem Anwalt nachfragen,w enn ich schon so heiß drauf bin, mich vor der ganzen Nation zu zeigen, schon allein, um ein paar Sicherheiten zu haben. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass diese Sicherheiten nicht gegeben sind, verzichte ich darauf. Das sind mir die 1500 Euro auch nicht wert, dass ich mich vor dem gesamten Deutschsprachigen Raum bloßstelle.


----------



## Lakor (14. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Allerdings mus sman hier wieder sagen: Wer sich einen Vertrag nicht ordentlich durchliest, bei dem es um so eine Sendung, die ganz Deutschland, österreich,und meines Wissens nach auch die Schweiz sehen kann (und mal geschätzt ein Drittel dieser Leute auch tut), der ist in meinen Augen wirklich selber Schuld. Bei solchen Sachen würde ich bei nem Anwalt nachfragen,w enn ich schon so heiß drauf bin, mich vor der ganzen Nation zu zeigen, schon allein, um ein paar Sicherheiten zu haben. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass diese Sicherheiten nicht gegeben sind, verzichte ich darauf. Das sind mir die 1500 Euro auch nicht wert, dass ich mich vor dem gesamten Deutschsprachigen Raum bloßstelle.



1. Man weiß nie inwiefern sich die Sender nicht einen gewissen Handlungsspielraum im Schnitt und in der Darstellung offen lassen.

2. Viele rechnen auch damit nicht, so etwas passiert immer wieder und manche Leute müssen Fehler selber machen um daraus zu lernen.

3. Wenn man so hinter dem Geld her ist wird man sich den Anwalt gar nicht holen mögen, da die 1500 Euro sonst sehr schnell merklich kleiner werden.


----------



## skyline930 (14. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn du vergiftetes Essen kaufst und genießt, bist du natürlich auch selbst Schuld. Woher kann er denn wissen, dass sein Ausraster von jedem gelangweilten User verrissen und weitergegeben wird?



Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Ich behaupte mal er wusste worauf er sich einlässt (im Sinne von er kannte was er sagen/machen muss), und wem es nicht klar ist das sowas dermaßen lächerlich ist - Pech. Von mir aus bin ich hier für manche damit ein herzloser und mitleidsloser Bastard, der mit der armen Person kein Mitleid hat oder was auch immer, aber ich kann es nur wiederholen: Ihn hat keiner dazu gezwungen.


----------



## Manaori (14. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> 1. Man weiß nie inwiefern sich die Sender nicht einen gewissen Handlungsspielraum im Schnitt und in der Darstellung offen lassen.
> 
> 2. Viele rechnen auch damit nicht, so etwas passiert immer wieder und manche Leute müssen Fehler selber machen um daraus zu lernen.
> 
> 3. Wenn man so hinter dem Geld her ist wird man sich den Anwalt gar nicht holen mögen, da die 1500 Euro sonst sehr schnell merklich kleiner werden.



Also... beim ersten muss ich dir zustimmen, das habe ich nicht bedacht. Allerdings, wenn man diese Sendung hin und wieder schaut, müsste man sich ungefähr ein Bild machen können. Rein theoretisch. *g* 

Auh beim zweiten hast du absolut recht, aber ich bin halt der Meinung, dass ein jeder Mensch für sich selbst verantwortlich ist. Wenn ich auf die Fresse falle, weil ich bei jemand anderem leichtgläubig war, gebe ich auch mir die Schuld und nicht dem. 

Beim dritten.. naja, ich kann nur für Österreich sprechen, aber zumindest bei uns gibt es die Möglichkeit, beispielsweise auf der Arbeiterkammer eine gratis Beratungsstunde bei einem Anwalt zu haben für eben solche Fälle.


----------



## ADLER78 (15. Mai 2011)

Hier fehlt mir folgende Auswahlmöglichkeit:

"Schuld" ist primär der Zuschauer (x)

Das Format im klaren Stil von Unterschicht-TV legt es genau auf solche Situationen und menschliche Charaktäre aus, weil sich andere Leute darüber amüsieren. Voyeurismus der schlimmsten Sorte aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

ADLER78 schrieb:


> Hier fehlt mir folgende Auswahlmöglichkeit:
> 
> "Schuld" ist primär der Zuschauer (x)
> 
> Das Format im klaren Stil von Unterschicht-TV legt es genau auf solche Situationen und menschliche Charaktäre aus, weil sich andere Leute darüber amüsieren. Voyeurismus der schlimmsten Sorte aus meiner Sicht.



Weise Worte!


----------



## Alterac123 (15. Mai 2011)

Für die 1000 Eurp würde ich das sofort machen xD


----------



## Lakor (15. Mai 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Für die 1000 Eurp würde ich das sofort machen xD



Ich glaub du würdest dich tierisch ärgern. 

Nur mal so hypothetisch gesprochen:

Du gehst durch die Fußgängerzone und alle 3 Minuten springt dir eine Gruppe Halbstarker vor die Füße und schreit: "HAAAAAAALT STOP!". 

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn das des Öfteren vorkommt, und das ist nicht mal annähernd mit dem zu vergleichen, was mit dir im Internet getrieben wird. Also ich persönlich würde es mir vorher überlegen.

Es werden bei den Leuten doch die niedersten Charakterzüge, von denen man selber vielleicht gar nicht wusste, dass man sie hat, ausgenutzt und bis zur Maßlosigkeit übertrieben und ausgenutzt. 

Ich denke, dass es schon ordentlich an einem nagt, wenn man selber mit Ansehen muss welches Selbstbild von einem im Fernseher gezeichnet wird. 

Das bisschen Geld geht dann höchstwahrscheinlich für Antidepressiva oder einen Anwalt drauf, welcher einen vor der Anzeige wegen schwerer Körperverletzung in 27 Fällen retten soll....


----------



## mastergamer (15. Mai 2011)

Selbst' schuld. Ist wahrscheinlich eh nur ein unterbezahlter Schauspieler, der kurz vor dem BurnOut-Syndrom steht.

btw ..





Lakor schrieb:


> Du gehst durch die Fußgängerzone und alle 3 Minuten springt dir eine Gruppe Halbstarker vor die Füße und schreit: "HAAAAAAALT STOP!".



 .. Aussage des Tages.


----------



## viti87 (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir so etwas ansehe, freue ich mich schon seit Monaten kein TV mehr geschaut zu haben. 

Es wurde schon oft bewiesen, dass Frauentausch dieses "alltägliche Leben" der Menschen manipuliert. Nach seiner Situation zu urteilen, hat er das Geld gebraucht und man kann sich immer informieren und alles durchdenken, bevor man solche Abfall-Verträge, wie beim Fernsehen unterschreibt. 

ALLES VERDIENT.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Wer als erwachsener Mann vor laufender Kamera solche Ausraster hat ist definitiv selber schuld, zumal er vermutlich auch sonst so austick. Übrigens ist der Typ und seine "Frau" bereits mehrmals in den Medien aufegfallen (Unter anderem Sex auf dem Balkon mitten am Nachmittag.

Ja ich gebs zu, ich hasse solche Typen.


----------



## Budegirl (15. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Du gehst durch die Fußgängerzone und alle 3 Minuten springt dir eine Gruppe Halbstarker vor die Füße und schreit: "HAAAAAAALT STOP!".



*wegschmeißvorlachen* you made my day 

Ich bin echt glücklich, das ich seit drei Jahren keinen Fernseher mehr habe.

Andreas ist ein Abbild unserer Gesellschaft. Hartz4-TV machts möglich, uns unser tägliches Verhalten aufzuzeigen.

Zwar oftmals auf eine sehr beängstigende, übertriebene und zugleich belustigende Art und Weise, aber das ist Reallife!!! Andi ist halt einer der Extremfälle.
Das Verhalten von ihm ist nicht gespielt. Er rastet so aus, weil er (wie schon einige Vorposter erwähnten) nicht kritikfähig ist und nicht diskutieren kann, sich mit diesen Ausrastern gegen die Anschuldigungen wehrt.

Ich war in meiner frühen Jugend auch von diesem Schlag. Nur das ich statt laut zu werden und zu beleidigen, einfach aus solchen Situationen ausgebrochen bin und meine Wut an Gegenständen ausserhalb des Hauses rausließ. Ich konnte früher nicht mit Kritik umgehen, konnte nicht diskutieren, weil ich mich immer im Nachteil dachte.

Und das ist bei diesem armen Würstchen auch der Fall. Nur das er halt ausrastet und flamed.


Um auf den Punkt zu kommen:

Ist doch scheiß egal, wer schuld ist. Es ist eine sehr lustige Folge. Peinlich, aber amüsant. Warum sollte man dann nicht auf Kosten von Andi abfeiern und sein Zitat in die Welt tragen?
Hätte jeden von uns treffen können. Er muss jetzt damit leben, genauso wie die vielen anderen, die per TV zur Belustigung des Volkes beigetragen haben.
Gibts einige Beispiele, die in früheren Sendungen von TV Total Einzug in diesen Buzzer-Moderationstisch gefunden haben.
Ich erinnere mich noch gerne an den Typen, der "Wat, wer bist du denn?" gesagt hat, die "dumme" blonde Schülerin, die die Realschüler als normal abgestempelt hat, Muschiparty und vieles mehr.

(Wo ich gerade so nachdenke, meine Erzieher und ich haben irgendwann dann in einer Hausbesprechung ausgemacht,
wenn einer der Bewohner sich benachteiligt fühlt und mit einer Situation nicht klarkommt, sagen wir "STOP",
um durchatmen zu können und uns vernünftige Gegenargumente überlegen zu können! Hehe, das waren noch Zeiten.)


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

http://zeitgeistmagazin.com/tv/2597-frauentausch-andreas-und-sandra-hoeber-privatpornos-im-internet

WTF !


----------



## schneemaus (15. Mai 2011)

Das ist nicht wahr, oder? 

Sie bessert ihr Gehalt als "Webcamgirl" auf? Wer sieht sich sowas freiwillig an o.O

PS: Ich weiß. Unqalifizierter, halb-OT-Kommentar, aber der musste sein 

Edit: Tatsache. Ich hab das tatsächlich gegooglet... Ich rate davon tunlichst ab.


----------



## Manaori (15. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr, oder?
> 
> Sie bessert ihr Gehalt als "Webcamgirl" auf? Wer sieht sich sowas freiwillig an o.O
> 
> ...



Ich auch, die Bilder krieg ich nie wieder weg.. Oh Gott... Bwaaah...


----------



## TaroEld (15. Mai 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Er ist selbst Schuld das er da mitmacht. Alleine das er seine kleine Tochter in die Küche schickt damit Sie sich Abendbrot machen soll finde ich schon bescheuert. Man sollte sich schon die Zeit nehmen und zusammen mit seinen Kindern zu essen.
> 
> Und dann nur am Brüllen und null Kritikfähig. Klar das der keinen Job hat wenn er nicht mal mit Kritik umgehen, oder Vorschläge akzteptieren kann.
> 
> Da find ich nur super das er schon so durch den Kakao gezogen wird. Z.B. Sparta Remixes, Memes, etc.


Jopp, all das hat er sicher ganz alleine entschieden. RTL hat da bestimmt gaaar nicht hineingepfuscht, ihm Anweisungen erteilt oder das Bildmaterial verändert. Sicherlich.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ich muss brechen...


----------



## EspCap (15. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://zeitgeistmaga...nos-im-internet
> 
> WTF !



AFKKotzen


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://zeitgeistmaga...nos-im-internet
> 
> WTF !



Wow, das ist echt krank.

Der Andreas tat mir ja fast ein bißchen Leid, aber die Frau scheint nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank zu haben.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A13FtHjlyYs&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

Irgendwie hat das Video Recht....


----------



## Kamsi (16. Mai 2011)

was macht rebeccas black song friday bei den andreas videos ^^

die ist ja inzwischen schon überall ^^ und ich glaub das youtube video ist abgestürzt weil die kontrolle nicht mehr funktionieren ^^



ob die einkünfte mit der webcam bei der arbeitsagentur angemeldet sind ^^

und schneemaus wer sowas freiwillig googelt schaut sich auch freiwillig two girls one cup an ^^


----------



## Winipek (16. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr, oder?
> 
> Sie bessert ihr Gehalt als "Webcamgirl" auf? Wer sieht sich sowas freiwillig an o.O
> 
> ...



Uih...^^ Da bin ich aber froh nicht danach gegooglet zu haben 

Aber anscheinend scheint der Andreas sich nicht gerade mit Selbstvorwürfen zu quälen, was seinen Ausratster betrifft.
Aber wer mir gerade total leid tut ist seine (oder deren ) Tochter  Hier müsste das Kind eigentlich geschützt werden.


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> Uih...^^ Da bin ich aber froh nicht danach gegooglet zu haben
> 
> Aber anscheinend scheint der Andreas sich nicht gerade mit Selbstvorwürfen zu quälen, was seinen Ausratster betrifft.
> Aber wer mir gerade total leid tut ist seine (oder deren ) Tochter  Hier müsste das Kind eigentlich geschützt werden.



Ja, das ist wahr. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Kind als Einziges Mitglied dieser Familie wirklich schuldlos und dass jetzt so über die Eltern hergezogen wird, zumal die Eltern mir auch nicht gerade als...gute Eltern erscheinen... (ich meine, wenn mein Vater MICH zum Kaffee machen in die Küche schicken üwrde damit er am PC hocken kann würds was setzen. Und die kleine ist erst vier! Ic hoffe ja, dass die ihnen mal sowas von rebelliert..)


----------



## Raminator (16. Mai 2011)

der arme.wird von soner blöden verkäufer angeschnauzt^^


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> AFKKotzen



Hahahaha, wo kann man sich das angucken? Danach kommt mir zwar garantiert das Essen der letzten 2 Wochen hoch, aber hey, das würde mich echt mal interessieren.

Edit: Schon herausgefunden. Ja, wirklich lohnenswert, da guckt man gerne weg.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wahr. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Kind als Einziges Mitglied dieser Familie wirklich schuldlos und dass jetzt so über die Eltern hergezogen wird, zumal die Eltern mir auch nicht gerade als...gute Eltern erscheinen... (ich meine, wenn mein Vater MICH zum Kaffee machen in die Küche schicken üwrde damit er am PC hocken kann würds was setzen. Und die kleine ist erst vier! Ic hoffe ja, dass die ihnen mal sowas von rebelliert..)



Das interessante ist ja noch, dass die Eltern es als als "Selbstständigkeit" tarnen, ihre Tochter den Kaffee holen zu lassen.


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Jup. Da würde auch mir als an sich friedlebenden Menschen gegenüber diesen Eltern - denn das, was sie da Selbstständigkeit nennen ist, nichts weiter als verantwortungsloe Faulheit! - die Hand ausrutschen...


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und schneemaus wer sowas freiwillig googelt schaut sich auch freiwillig two girls one cup an ^^



Ich war ja nicht die Einzige, die das gegooglet hat  Und 2 girls 1 cup hab ich teilweise gesehen - nachdem ich die Folge Family Guy damit gesehn hab und keinen Plan hatte, um was es da ging. Da hat meine beste Freundin halt gemeint, ich soll mir das doch mal angucken. Ganz hab ich's nicht gesehen - uäh o.O


----------



## Budegirl (16. Mai 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> Aber wer mir gerade total leid tut ist seine (oder deren ) Tochter  Hier müsste das Kind eigentlich geschützt werden.




/sign

Da sollten mal Jugendamt und Hartz4-Amt gemeinsam schauen, was in der Familie schief läuft.

Das Kind kann nicht in Gegenwart eines so cholerischen Menschens aufwachsen.
So wie der drauf ist, traue ich ihm auch zu, das es für seine Tochter und Frau gelegentlich Hiebe hagelt....


Und das die Alte das Hartz4 aufbessert ist auch net gerade prickelnd. Hoffentlich bekommen die ne Sperre.
Wenn das Kind als selbstständig bezeichnet wird....., "Haaaaalt Stop", das ist ein gutes Stichwort, die Alte könnte ihren Webcamscheiß doch als Gewerbe laufen lassen.
Sprich, sich selbstständig machen damit. Dann brauchen die nicht mehr vom Staat kassieren.


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2011)

Naja, das Thema Frauentausch ist schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Als die Folge mit der "WoW-Familie" ausgestrahlt wurde, wusste man ja noch nicht, was da alles im Vorfeld gelaufen ist. Der Familienvater hat Anklage gegen die Produktionsfirma (nein RTL2 ist nicht der Hauptverantwortliche) erhoben um ein Ausstrahlungsverbut zu erwirken. Natürlich ist er gescheitert, weil der Vertrag, den sie alle unterzeichneten dermaßen wasserdicht ist, dass die quasi alles zeigen dürfen, was sie möchten und du als Hauptdarsteller rein garnichts dagen tun kannst. Es gibt bei Frauentausch immer eine Opferfamilie, meist sind es die sozial schwächeren, oft durch Arbeitslosigkeit gekennzeichneten Familien, die eins ausgewischt bekommen. Die Dreharbeiten dauern 10 Tage und sind nie durchgehend, also mit vielen Pausen durchsetzt. Vor Ort ist immer einer, der Anweisungen gibt und wenn man vor der Kamerea steht, oder wenn gesagt wird "Jetzt zeichen wir gleich auf.", dann ist man schon nervös und man lässt sich leichter etwas einreden, so stell ich es mir zumindest vor. Die Leite werden manipuliert bis zum geht-nicht-mehr und die langen Drehtage gehen an die Substanz, sodass man noch leichter "ausflippt". Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass 80% der skandalösen Geschichten/Verhaltensweisen der Menschen in dieser Sendung provoziert werden. Wer diese Verträge ohne sich über die Konsequenzen im Klaren zu sein unterzeichnet ist aber dennoch selbst Schuld.


----------



## Kuya (18. Mai 2011)

Ich frage nich was "biederer" ist?

Choleriker Andreas, der dafür 2000 Euro bekommt, weil er bei dem Mist mitmacht?
oder
Sich sowas überhaupt anzusehen, und sich damit auch noch langfristig zu beschäftigen im Internet.

Selbst wenn ich Arbeitslos wäre, so wäre mir meine Zeit noch zu Wertvoll dafür.

Wegen mir dürfen alle Kandidaten die in diese Nische passen, und sich den Streß antun wollen, gerne 2000 Euro für etwas bekommen,
was sowieso kein Schwein schaut, und noch viel weniger ernst nimmt.

Die Relevanz entsteht erst dadruch, dass es Leute schauen, und auf Youtube und in Foren aufbauschen.


Mit der Familie Holland genauso.

Die bekommen gut Geld fürs nixtun.
Wer die Sendung schaut, ist selber Schuld, und der den Inhalt glaubt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. (Genauso wie bi Nachrichten, Tageszeitungen, und dem Politikgelaber unserer Witzfiguren von Politikern... "bei dem Begriff "Killerspiele-Verbot" hab ich aufgehört die Leute als erwachsene und gebildete Menschen Ernst zu nehmen). 

Und @ die Vorposter die die kleine so bedauern... 

Als würde der seine Tochter so behandeln, warum ist er denn so extrem ausgerastet, weil sie Ihm vorwirft, das sein Kind in (aus ihrer beschränkten und von RTL2 gewünschten Sichtweise) in einem Drecksloch ohne gesundes Essen aufwächst.

Ich bin zwar kein Vater, und noch eine ganze Ecke jünger, aber wenn mir mal Jemand mit sowas kommt, dann gnade dem Gott.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Mai 2011)

Öhm...also mir tut die Tochter doch nicht wegen dem Ausraster oder dem "wenigen" Obst leid   Aber stell Dir mal vor deine Eltern würden sich so im TV "präsentieren" (wobei man sich fragt, wo hier das Geschenk ist^^)...
Also ich wäre auch mit 4 Jahren dann schon im Boden versunken! 
Ein wenig Verantwortung hat man doch schon als Eltern und sollte da ein wenig auf seine Selbstverwirklichung verzichten- oder zumindest so lange warten bis die Kleene aus dem Haus ist.


----------

